# HELP! my dog attacks dogs! Any help please! Thanks!



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

*I have a terrier dog who is 4 years old! He used to be perfect with dogs but now he has started attacking them! 
When hes off his lead he will stand and watchit a couple of times then run over and attackit! 
I dont let him off the lead anymore!
On his lead he just growls alot and tries to get to it!
My mum wont pay for a dog trainer or anyone to help so i really need help!*

Anyone please help! Any infomation! Thanks!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Here are some books that will help:
Fight! by Jean Donaldson
The Dog Aggression Workbook by James O`Heare
The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson. 

I would also recommend you find a good (uses positive methods not Cesar Milan ones) dog training club and seek advice there. Clubs are not expensive.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Keep him on lead so he can't attack other dogs - you could use a long line to give him some more freedom to play but still maintain some control - I'd also muzzle him when around other strange dogs for now.

If using a muzzle take time to get him used to it - lots of treats and praise - get him used to it in the house before wearing it out.

If you can find a local class to help then brilliant 

The books recommended are great, although nothing is quite like having someone there to talk you through everything.

I would work out how close to another dog is comfortable for him.
Is 10 metres OK? Does he ignore the other dog at this distance - if so reward for calm behaviour - move a little closer if he gets his heckles up move away and reward for calm behaviour. Do this until you can gradually get closer to another dog. 
Do you know anyone who will happily be a stooge for you?

When passing other dogs do so in a wide arch to give him plenty of room - make it wide enough for him to be comfortable and reward calm behaviour.

If you can use a stooge in this situation as well.

I would really recommend classes I can't stress that enough - with out someone seeing and assessing the dog and how you are around him it's very difficult to offer any advice.
Something has triggered this behaviour - and with out identifying that and resolving the issue any advice given could be redundent or misdirected and cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you know if anything could have triggered this behaviour? Has he been introduced to alot of new dogs recently? Or been attacked himself?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good luck with your reading and training. The problem is he could get himself into all sorts of trouble with a large dog if he shows aggression to it, so hopefully you'll find an answer in the books mentioned above.


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for help i will try.

Also. He is ok with dogs if he has smelled them on me before its just meeting new dogs. He used to go for walks with dogs all the with dogs.Recently hes been aloud on the beds and chairs e.c.t hes started getting aggresive. He doesnt go on the beds and chaires anymore and its helped a bit but not much. Hes been jumped on by excited dogs a few times but never attacked.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

mad_dog_dance said:


> Thanks for help i will try.
> 
> Also. He is ok with dogs if he has smelled them on me before its just meeting new dogs. He used to go for walks with dogs all the with dogs.Recently hes been aloud on the beds and chairs e.c.t hes started getting aggresive. He doesnt go on the beds and chaires anymore and its helped a bit but not much. Hes been jumped on by excited dogs a few times but never attacked.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok i will try that to thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mad_dog_dance said:


> I have a [M] terrier... 4-YO...


i read all 9 posts, but saw nothing that mentioned if he's *neutered*? 
if he is intact, i'd get him desexed ASAP - i don't know about where U are, 
but here in the USA, there are many subsidized and even free S/N options.

Terrierrrists are highly-reactive [meaning thin-skinned and easily excited] and males are often prone to same-sex 
and/or just plain dog-aggro, or the milder dog-reactive, behaviors. 
many terrierrrs LOVE to fight - the arousal, the displays, 
the growls, barks and snarls, snarking, biting, it's a huge thrill.

conditioning to a basket-muzzle - 
YouTube - Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader 
[this is a headcollar, but its the SAME process]

YouTube - Muzzle Training

i would suggest a wire basket-muzzle - he can still pant, drink [from a BUCKET - he has to plunge it, 
he cannot dip the end in + drink] or eat tidbits fed thru the bars. 
*don't use a groomers muzzle, tube muzzle, or anything that holds his MOUTH shut - * 
he must be able to open his mouth easily and pant, it's not safe to use a fabric-muzzle.

calmatives can also help - 
Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - dog body-language - and why it matters so much... 
they reduce his reactivity by raising his tolerance [threshold].

FEARFULDOGS.com is excellent, and their page on *triggers + thresholds* is full of good tips. 
happy training, 
- terry


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

He has been nuetered. And he has only recently started attacking dogs, somtimes hes fine but others he isnt so i dont take the chance anymore. 

Thanks


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

Had a break through! Finaly! I went to the field and had my dog on a long line lead and walked towards two people with dogs. Two dogs were running around and another stood by them. I shortend my dog lead so he couldnt get to the dog and walked past. My dog just looked at the dog and walked past. I was so pleased he got a treat and praised. 
Then he blew it when walking past a boxer on his normal lead. I have him on a Gentle Leader head collar and find hes worese on that so gona try without it for a while. 
I have been doing the NILIF method and he seems to be alot more ovedient to. 

Thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mad_dog_dance said:


> Then he blew it when walking past a boxer on his normal lead.
> I have him on a Gentle Leader head collar and find [he's worse]on that... gonna try without it for a while.


with a GL, it is possible to easily U-turn and get away from the other dog - 
and i would suggest it, as it prevents him practicing reactivity.

it is also possible to easily move his GAZE off another dog before he ramps-up. 
moving his stare before the situation is critical is quite impossible with a neck-collar or body-harness; 
only a headcollar allows that maneuver. 

giving him OTC calmatives 10 to 15-mins before leaving for a walk is also helpful + recommended.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mad_dog_dance said:


> I have been doing the NILIF method and he seems to be a lot more [obedient, too].


NILIF is great for making the person more *relevant* to the dog - 
IOW we matter more to the dog; they can see that doing X to make us happy, gives them worthwhile returns.

but being dog-reactive or dog-aggro has nothing to do with being obedient or disobedient - 
*reactivity or aggression are emotional reactions* to that particular dog, 
or to a certain sort of dog [size, color, THEIR behavior, prick-ears, ring-tails, etc], 
or to dogs in general. 
by changing how the dog *feels* about that other dog, we change their behavior. 

so how is he doing, MDD?


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

Grrr...my mums letting him on the beds again and is doing other stuff when there is a dog and hes getting worse for me!
She crosses the road and makes him sit but i make him sit and if he starts to show sighns he will growl i tell him no and he stops but he was getting better now hes getting worse again! She wont listen to me cas apparently hes only naughty for me! But i know its not just me! 
Im begining to give up now! ;,(


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Because we don`t speak Dog - we don`t pick up on the subtle signals dogs give each other - it`s not really possible to predict which dogs worry him. What you do need to do is to teach him an alternative behaviour when he comes across a dog that he is worried by - to avoid or (preferably) to trust you to maintain the peace. 
So - keep him on a long line and recall him when you see another dog. That way you can keep him safe while you work on his socialisation.


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

I walk him on a long line and call him when dogs come but they usualy come over and say hello and somtimes hes fine but then others i have to physicaly hold him back cas he wants to kill it! But now somtimes he trys to run away when they come to him so im getting confused too


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

this sounds just like my collie (have previously posted the problem). Some dogs she jumps and barks at - others she ignores. No rhyme or reason to which ones. We took her to the beach the other day but did not use her ball (she is very ball focused) as we wanted her to try to play with other dogs on the beach. She did join in with them at first and even went into the water which she never does!! She then started to chase other balls but always returned them to the rightful owner. but near the end she tried to pick up a ball belonging to another dog. the other dog didnt do anything but Cassie snapped and barked at her. We moved her straight away and put her back on the lead. Its very embarrassing. When on the lead if she goes passed another dog without jumping and barking we praise her and when she does bark which say NO firmly. Dont know if this is the right way to go about it. I'm just frightened to let her off the lead without her own ball in case it happens again. She did attend puppy socialisation classes and she was absolutley fine - the problem only started recently. I have read somewhere that it could be fear aggression??


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mad_dog_dance said:


> Grrr...my mums letting him on the beds again...


as several folks have already mentioned - this is a sidelight. 
letting a dog on a bed is not "planting *dominance*" - 
*dominance* is Dog to Dog, humans are nowhere in it - 
it is about RESOURCES, and last it is an EVENT - not a personality trait. 


mad_dog_dance said:


> *bold + underline added - *
> 
> ...[mom] is doing other stuff when there is [another] dog and hes getting worse for me!
> She crosses the road and makes him sit but i make him sit and *if he starts to show signs
> ...


let me guess - U tell him NO, he stops *growling,* 
and U think *that is better IOW improved behavior?* 
it's not - U're uninstalling a critical signal, we NEED growls; 
how else can the dog let dull-witted humans know, "i'm worried", 
"i am really getting scared, here...", or "leave me alone!" 
we need to know How the Dog Feels - growls are key info.

PLEASE please please - 
borrow a copy of Click to Calm preferably or Control Unleashed if that's not available, 
from the local library, if need be via inter-library loan [when the library borrows from another library];
read the how-to protocol, and begin applying it. 
READ "triggers and thresholds" - and get him *away* from his triggers, to keep him under threshold during B-Mod.


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

I do dog walking for this person with a lab and i take my dog with me because hes fine with her and this day he had another dog for us to walk, so my freind had the lab cas she pulls too much for me to have with my dog and i had my dog on a short lead so he couldnt get to spot (the other dog) spot walked next to me hes fine and eddie (my dog) walled the other side! After a big growl my dog settled down and walked fine. We went to the field and eddie stayed on a medium length lead and spot on a long lead and they just ignored eachother completly!  


I wouldnt had taken my dog if i knew i would have to walk Spot too tho


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mad_dog_dance said:


> After a big growl my dog settled down and walked fine.
> We went to the field and eddie stayed on a medium length lead and spot on a long lead
> and they just ignored each other completely!


did U 'correct' him for the growl? :huh: and this is not keeping him *under threshold - * 
i quit. Have a nice life, good luck with the dog.


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

I didnt correct him just ignored him and kept him
Walking. Havnt been able to get a book yet still looking!


----------



## mad_dog_dance (Oct 12, 2010)

Hes been better since walking with Spot! Have been using all the advice too  thanks


----------

